# Did you have implantation bleeding?



## LivVLW (Sep 15, 2004)

Hello to all of you prego lovelies...







:
Did any of you have implantation bleeding? If so can you please describe it for me??
I am not having a period...I wouldn't even really call it spotting...just red swirls mixed in with cm everytime I wipe.
Please help a confused mama...







:
Thank you so much.

Liv


----------



## kibba (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello! Yes I did have a tiny bit of blood.. just like you described. I thought I was getting my period, but nope..blood stopped soon after. I cant remember how long(if it was a day, or days), it wasnt very much blood though, a very small amount... now I'm due in just two weeks!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I had it with both but for me it was brownish tinge in the cervical mucous kind of like cm I get the day before my period starts. Both were planned so I was paying extra close attention to the CM







.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, I had implantation both times. First time, it was a pinkish color, kinda like what you have described. Second time, I was scared my period was starting (I had just gotton my BFP the day before) but it was brownish in color and lasted maybe 24 hrs. Very very light.


----------



## Sea_Gal (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kibba* 
Yes I did have a tiny bit of blood.. just like you described. I thought I was getting my period, but nope..blood stopped soon after. I cant remember how long(if it was a day, or days), it wasnt very much blood though, a very small amount









:
With my first pregnancy at least, strangely enough I didn't have it with
this pregnancy. I also felt slugish & my breasts were tender.
Do have that too?








Anyway it is quite normal.
Depending on how far along you may be, you may want to take it easy.
But no worries.








Bestest Wishes.


----------



## gratefulmum (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi LivVLW
I just found out today that I'm pregnant, so I have not discussed with my midwife yet what I think was implantation bleeding. For me, six days before my cycle was due I started spotting dark brown, just when I wiped and a little on the pantyliner. This continued about five days, then stopped for a couple days, then started back up for three days.
Insofar as what I've read, it is the color and the amount that matters, not the duration. Either light pink or dark brown and never any more than a bit when you wipe. I've seen other mamma's post that say it lasts for an entire pregnancy sometimes.
So I guess the question is if they are re-red swirls or pink or brown swirls.
Good luck mamma!


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

No implantation bleeding, but I did have an intense pinchy cramp at 7dpo that I believe was implantation. I did have ovulation spotting often, however.


----------



## LivVLW (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok...trying not to get too excited...








I know that I've already O'ed, and it's not brown...
So, when after you first noticed the bleeding did you you get a positive pg test? Or did you know you were pg first??
Thank you all soooo much!!

Liv


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

In 7 pregnancies I had implantation bleeding once. It was about 4 days before AF was due and just as you described but that is how my period starts so I figured she was showing then nothing for 4 days, I think I took a test at 2 days late.

Keri


----------



## AnamCara (Dec 1, 2006)

I had no implantation bleeding. The first thing I really noticed was my appetite. I wasn't hungrier, but when it was time to eat... it WAS time. I got headaches pretty quickly if I waited. Soon after that I became moodier and my breasts hurt like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

With both pregnancies I had some light red bleeding that could have been the start of a period around the time I expected my period. With this one I also had some brown and pink swirls in my cervical fluid as you describe. This time when that happened I was pretty sure I was pregnant because my morning temperature had gone up, rather than down like it does when I'm about to have my period.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Not a bit, I think I read the statistic is well under 50%, don't remember exactly what though.


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

With DD and DS I never did, that I noticed anyways. This time though twice in my TWW at 7 and 11 dpo I had a few gobs of CM that resembled rubber cement with a little blood mixed in there. Not bleeding at all per se, it just looked like the CM was swirled with a little red tinge, almost like a vein going through it. Sorry if that's TMI.







That's how I knew I was pg, I've never ever had that before and AF wasn't due until about 17 or 18 dpo - so too early for AF spotting in my case. I didn't test clearly + either until 11 dpo. I had a faint evapish looking line on 10 dpo and then a clear but faint BFP on 11 dpo.

HTH!


----------



## Marvelleaux (Oct 2, 2006)

At 8 weeks I had a bright red "smear" that scared the hell out of me because of a previous miscarriage. I had gone pee and when I wiped I noticed it. At first I started to panic and then I realized that there was absolutely no cramping. I called my midwife and she asked me if I was cramping (no), if there were clots (no) and then she asked if this was about the time I normally got my period... Yes. She told me not to panic, that this was common and panic is never good for a baby in utero. Over the next few days it went from red to brown and then was gone completely.


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, I had implantation spotting with both pregnancies. It came right when my period was due, and was just very light spotting (only needed a panty
liner) for a day or day and a half.

Good Luck!

Melanie


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LivVLW* 
Ok...trying not to get too excited...








I know that I've already O'ed, and it's not brown...
So, when after you first noticed the bleeding did you you get a positive pg test? Or did you know you were pg first??
Thank you all soooo much!!

Liv

I had the postive PG test first with this one and the implantation bleeding soon after. I was watching the calendar like a hawk and tested right away though. With Marah Jade I got a false negative, got the implantation bleeding and thought I was having a weird period. When the CM went away I tested again and was positive that time.


----------

